# Back 2 MAC in Australia



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knowz if Australia does back 2 mac or if it's just the US & UK? Thanx


----------



## goldbit (Jan 5, 2006)

It works in Mexico so I think it should work everywhere, good luck.


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2006)

I know the Mac counter in Myer in Brisbane does - they were very keen to tell me about it!


----------



## BrownSugar (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah Oz does too - the chic at the MAC counter in Myer told me.


----------



## Becki (Jan 6, 2006)

Ooooo awesome im in Brissie so thats great! What empties do you have to have? Can it be anything? Sorry for the questions....I have never done Back 2 Mac before!


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 6, 2006)

B2M is not in EVERY country unfortunately, and there's no logical reason for some having it and some not. for example Austria does recycle, but there's no B2M.


----------



## misswillow (Jan 6, 2006)

It sure does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did it today for 3 lippies in Melbourne!


----------



## Becki (Jan 6, 2006)

Willow, you handed in empty pigments didnt you? So if you hand in 1 you get a free lippie?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea, me again LOL. Is it the same as the US as in 6 eyeshadow empties for 1 lipstick? Can you get a lipstick from a new range eg lingerie or just the normal stock minus new and viva glam (if u understand me, LOL)


----------



## user2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_B2M is not in EVERY country unfortunately, and there's no logical reason for some having it and some not. for example Austria does recycle, but there's no B2M._

 
Same in Germany!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Yea, me again LOL. Is it the same as the US as in 6 eyeshadow empties for 1 lipstick? Can you get a lipstick from a new range eg lingerie or just the normal stock minus new and viva glam (if u understand me, LOL)_

 
Yes you can. I got the push up plum l/s from the lingerie range with my back 2 mac empties. I'm in the UK however.

The only thing you cant swap them for is the viva glam range


----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becki* 
_Ooooo awesome im in Brissie so thats great! What empties do you have to have? Can it be anything? Sorry for the questions....I have never done Back 2 Mac before!_

 
Ok so I 'think' what i was told is anything where the packaging is predominantly plastic...blush, powder, eyeshadows etc.  As far as I know they don't take glass but I could be wrong??  I've never done it...i just can't bring myself to de-pot all my shadows yet!  Although I know i should...i'd get about 5 free lipsticks!! When I think about it that way it's very tempting...


----------



## Becki (Jan 7, 2006)

Oooo do it do it!! That would be awesome to get 5 new lipsticks!!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_Ok so I 'think' what i was told is anything where the packaging is predominantly plastic...blush, powder, eyeshadows etc.  As far as I know they don't take glass but I could be wrong??  I've never done it...i just can't bring myself to de-pot all my shadows yet!  Although I know i should...i'd get about 5 free lipsticks!! When I think about it that way it's very tempting..._


----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm so scared of depotting and putting all my stuff in two 15 pans though...I'm always dropping my makeup and I would be shattered if I broke the shadows (aka my babies hehe)!  So i thought about de-potting and putting them into quads...but I laid all my colours out today and they group best into 3s....so maybe I just need to buy one more of every colour to fill up the quads


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becki* 
_Willow, you handed in empty pigments didnt you? So if you hand in 1 you get a free lippie?_

 
It's not one for one, its 6 empties for one l/s.


----------



## Becki (Jan 7, 2006)

Ah ok thanks for that


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Kat, don't be afraid coz I'm really clumsy, and screw up most of everything and I did it successfully, just a little nick off my pink venus! Good luck! it'll go fine...


----------



## pinkmona55 (Apr 16, 2008)

hi can anyone tell me with the back 2 mac is it only l/s or can you choose from eyeshadows as well


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2008)

You can only pick lipsticks and no other products. I don't know why it's not the same as it is in the States etc but it is better than nothing hehe >_<


----------



## baby_g (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if the MAC duty free counter in Melb Airport do Back 2 Mac?

TIA


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 9, 2008)

Im pretty sure ALL MAC stores in Australia B2M regardless of wether its dutyfree/pro/counter.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

How fussy are MAC stores with B2M?  Do empties require metal pan?


----------



## redambition (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How fussy are MAC stores with B2M?  Do empties require metal pan?_

 
i've never had an issue with my depots at DJs sydney or the pro store in paddo.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for that! *rubbing my hands with anticipation* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have so many eyeshadows to depot.. Just too lazy!   Where do you get your magnets?  I saw US based seller with 3/4" round magnets, but can you get those in Australia?


----------



## redambition (Nov 21, 2008)

i got some sticky-backed sheet magnets from lincraft and just cut them to size. they are quite thin, like the "business card" fridge magnets and they were cheap!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks for that! *rubbing my hands with anticipation* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have so many eyeshadows to depot.. Just too lazy!   Where do you get your magnets?  I saw US based seller with 3/4" round magnets, but can you get those in Australia?_

 
I got them from this craft store called Riot, but im sure you could get them at any craft/art store.
they are already cut into circles and come in packs of twelve. They are the sticky back ones. Makes it SO easy.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I will check Lincraft and Riot this weekend!


----------

